

How We Landed Our Webapp's First Customer - A look back 10 years later - clintavo
http://faso.com/code618/34149/how-we-landed-our-webapps-first-customer-a-look-back-10-years-later

======
danielsemmens
Goes to show that it's not necessary to build a hugely publicized, larger than
life, startup to be an entrepreneur and add value. Seems like these days
people don't think it's that cool to build a business that's big enough to
replace your day job, but in the end that may be the most important step your
startup can take. Once your business sustains itself, it frees up your time to
build and make it big. Good read Clint; it's great to get that kind of insight
into the reality of the early stages of a startup.

------
apurvamehta
Nice story, but especially beautiful painting!

~~~
clintavo
Yeah, I think I got the better end of the deal :-)

